# Puppy Food -transition from what breeder is giving??



## clemsondds (Jun 5, 2020)

So we are picking up our pup in a few weeks. I wrote the breeder and she said they are feeding the pups Eukanuba large breed puppy food. I know that they are very good breeders and the pups are in excellent health and are taken care of really well, but I have read that there are better options out there for dog food. My question is: should we keep her on the same diet for a period of time or immediately start transitioning her to another brand? Just would like some advice on how to go about that. And second, what brand would you recommend switching to? I have also heard incorporating probiotics is good as well...any recommendations there? Thank you for your help!


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

We are two recent V additions the past two years we switched almost immediately. If you're not happy with what there feeding your new arrival it is fairly easy to switch. By slowly incorporating the new food: 80/20, 60/40, 40/60, etc etc over the course of a week. That's what we did and had no issues. There are many great options out there. We stay away from big box store brands and use a family owned and made food out of Pennsylvania. I'm no food expert, but would stay away from big brands like Purina, etc. We feed ours 90% kibble and will incorporate cooked chicken, farm fresh scrambled eggs (we have backyard chickens), sweet potatoes and things like that. 

And I just did extensive homework on incorporating probiotics and even spoke to an expert on this subject matter with a local Vet. And she said the only time probiotics should be used is when treating with antibiotics, etc. Just like humans. She said there is little evidence that it benefits the dog otherwise, so take it for what's worth. We don't.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

With puppies I wait until they have settled in. Everything else in their world has been changed. Keeping their food the same, is the one thing I can do for them. After the first month you can change, if you're unhappy with the food.
There is a big debate over what is the best food for dogs. I use Purina Pro Plan puppy, and switch over to Purina Pro Plan sport after a year old.


----------



## PinDave (Jul 1, 2020)

Our breeder gave us a little ziplock baggie with the food he was feeding them. It wasn’t a food that we could source locally (he had a friend bring it in from the US (pre-COVID) at an amazing price). He advised transitioning 50% with the food that we were going to use (Merrick puppy), until the breeder’s food ran out. We had no issues with the transition at all. Maui loves his new food.


----------



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

clemsondds said:


> So we are picking up our pup in a few weeks. I wrote the breeder and she said they are feeding the pups Eukanuba large breed puppy food. I know that they are very good breeders and the pups are in excellent health and are taken care of really well, but I have read that there are better options out there for dog food. My question is: should we keep her on the same diet for a period of time or immediately start transitioning her to another brand? Just would like some advice on how to go about that. And second, what brand would you recommend switching to? I have also heard incorporating probiotics is good as well...any recommendations there? Thank you for your help!


Eukanuba, like many off the shelf (supermarket) dog food is not that good. Keep in mind that dog food is not regulated so all contain some junk. Some more than others and Eukanuba is one of the former. They also have had, over the years, many recalls. Orijen and Dr. Tim's are some of the better. Orijen, unfortunately, got sued for using too much of a cancer inducing ingredient. I used to feed my dogs Orijen but switched to Dr. Tim's at that time. Dr. Tim's costs about $2.00/lb (delivered) while Eukanuba costs abou $1.50. If I was to feed my 2 Vizslas (66 and 55 lbs) Eukanuba I would have to feed them about 9 cups/ day combined but I only use about 4 cups/day combined with Dr. Tim's. By the way.... Vizslas run, leash free, about 15 miles every day.


----------



## clemsondds (Jun 5, 2020)

OK thank you! Can anyone please let me know your recommendations for between these three? I’m trying to decide between Purina pro plan, Fromms and Orijen. All seem to have really good reviews. I will also look into Dr. Tim’s. Thanks


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

clemsondds said:


> OK thank you! Can anyone please let me know your recommendations for between these three? I’m trying to decide between Purina pro plan, Fromms and Orijen. All seem to have really good reviews. I will also look into Dr. Tim’s. Thanks


We've been using Annamaet, which is family owned and run. Personally I stay far away from big box store branded foods. But that's just me. Many have had positive results with them, but I choose to stay with tightly controlled branded foods.

Annamaet has corrected food related allergies with two of past dogs (labs) and that for me keeps me loyal to the brand. We're fortuante that we have a local distributor, but you can find it online as well. 

HTH


----------



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

clemsondds said:


> OK thank you! Can anyone please let me know your recommendations for between these three? I’m trying to decide between Purina pro plan, Fromms and Orijen. All seem to have really good reviews. I will also look into Dr. Tim’s. Thanks


That was MY V's run 15 miles.......not every V is that lucky. As you compare foods remember that dog food is NOT regulated and anyone can say anything about their product but one important fact is this.....if you have to feed a 60 lb. ACTIVE dog five cups a day to maintain his health, energy level and body weight, that food has more junk in it than the one that needs less.......


----------



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

clemsondds said:


> OK thank you! Can anyone please let me know your recommendations for between these three? I’m trying to decide between Purina pro plan, Fromms and Orijen. All seem to have really good reviews. I will also look into Dr. Tim’s. Thanks


I would not buy any Purina product. Too many recalls.I don't know Fromms. Orijen law suit was dismissed for lack of evidence. Years ago I used to feed my dogs Flint River Ranch until it burned down. I understand they are back in business. You may want to check them up.


----------

